# Law Of Attraction



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Universal Law Of Attraction (LOA) is the most powerful force in the universe. It is simple in concept but practice is necessary. But once you "get it", there is no looking back! It will be part of you forever. The simplest definition of this law is "like attracts like."

Other definitions include:

You get what you think about, whether wanted or unwanted. 

All forms of matter and energy are attracted to that which is of a like vibration. 

You are a living magnet. 

You get what you put your energy and focus on, whether wanted or unwanted. 

Energy attracts like energy 

Everything draws to itself that which is like itself and repels that which is not, positive attracts positive and repels negative and negative attracts negative and repels positive.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

I never really liked that one.

The only people it seems to work on are inferiors who judge you out of frustration. Peers and superiors with self-respect understand the self-fulfilling prophecy, so don't gravitate towards mere appearances.

If anything, opposites attract. The best partners are those who see things differently but come to the same conclusions. That way, you're working towards the same goals, but from different angles that you wouldn't ordinarily think of. It provides constant novelty that always intrigues you in one another, yet it's constructive enough to accept.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I totally believe in the law of attraction, The mind is an incredibly powerful thing.
The simple act of thinking positively or negatively about a situation can totally change its outcome. while i am unsure of it being down to energy's or vibrations in a way taking a step towards being more positive is directing your mental energy into physical actions towards more positive things, things that you want to attract, and in the end is it not all just energy? putting yourself in places that require that positive energy im sure you will run into people and come into situations that require that positive thinking for you to recognize them.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

You don't get what you think about; you get what you take. If you want something, the best way to ensure you get it is to stand up off your bum and actually take the action to achieve something. Otherwise you're leaving it up to unlikely chances. How will daydreaming about world domination send a billion minions to my feet?

I know this Law of Attraction / The Secret, etc. is a very popular trend and many people are emotionally invested in it, but this sort of belief system always reads like a child who has smoked weed, flipped through a physics textbook, then scrawled a half-baked philosophy onto toilet paper.
Yes... if are you a bad person, other people won't want to be around you. If you shoot heroin, other negative things will come your way such as jail. There's no need to drown such a simple piece of common sense in all of this pseudo-science.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dita said:


> I wish I was delusional enough to believe in a nonsense like this but I'm not, yet at least


:agree


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Dita said:


> I wish I was delusional enough to believe in a nonsense like this but I'm not, yet at least


This


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

So we live in Star Wars now? I can use the Force to pull things toward me? Including hot chicks? Super!

Please stop believing in this pseudoscientific nonsense.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i agree, its really not about what you can do its about stop telling yourself you can't, that constant voice is what anxiety is all about, at least to me it is


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't believe it in its entirety but I don't think there is harm on focusing your energy on the positives. I think that getting your thought patterns into more of a happy place can help. 

Yes I know believing I'm going to be great at something won't make me great, but believing that I have potential might lead me to practice, to work hard and eventually acheive that. I am way more likely to give up if I believe it won't work out... 

I think "positive thinking" is good for that. I dont' think it is complete magic. (Although the placebo effect kinda makes me go hmmmm).


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Its common sense, dressed up as pseudo quantum mechanics.

Think about it, when you're in a state of "positive energy", basically that just means you are feeling positive emotions, and thinking positive thoughts. Of course, this then leads to positive behaviour and actions, which both creates a positive response from others AND filters out the negative (things don't bother us very much when we're in a great mood and we just keep focusing on what's good)

So in other words "the law of attraction" is real, but it's just presented in a way that's filled with pseudo science and hyped up marketing.

Hmmmm... I wonder if anyone realized all this, and decided to try make money from it....


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

newbornmind said:


> Its common sense, dressed up as pseudo quantum mechanics.
> 
> Think about it, when you're in a state of "positive energy", basically that just means you are feeling positive emotions, and thinking positive thoughts. Of course, this then leads to positive behavior and actions, which both creates a positive response from others AND filters out the negative (things don't bother us very much when we're in a great mood and we just keep focusing on what's good)
> 
> ...


You said it! 
Your mind state will effect your perceptions of reality. A negative view will see a problem, i positive view will see an opportunity.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

newbornmind said:


> Its common sense, dressed up as pseudo quantum mechanics.
> 
> Think about it, when you're in a state of "positive energy", basically that just means you are feeling positive emotions, and thinking positive thoughts. Of course, this then leads to positive behaviour and actions, which both creates a positive response from others AND filters out the negative (things don't bother us very much when we're in a great mood and we just keep focusing on what's good)
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated! Absolutely true!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I dont know about this universe stuff, but its is true that your thoughts create your mannerisms, emotions and body language, and people respond to that, and people control the world.

so you cant focus your thoughts on superman powers and get that. You cant sit at home watching porn all day and have hot women suddenly ringing your doorbell wanting to do you. But you can go out in the world, socialize with people and have them respond to you negatively or positively based on your thoughts.


----------



## Jazzman180 (Feb 4, 2013)

I actually did this for quite a while before hearing about it but there were zero results. I guess I sort of still do despite everything that's happened but again, no results.


----------

